# Mal wieder ein Update



## TechDoc (18. Mai 2022)

Freitag, den 20.05.2022, werde ich ab 23.00 Uhr das Anglerboard kurzzeitig schließen. Es stehen mal wieder Software Updates und eine Fehlerbehebung an. Wenn alles glatt läuft, werde ich ca. 30 min benötigen. Aber wir kennen ja alle Murphys Law. Deshalb werde ich mich nicht zu 100% festlegen und peile mal großzügige 60 min an.  Danke für euer Verständnis.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Mai 2022)

TechDoc schrieb:


> Freitag, den 20.05.2022, werde ich ab 23.00 Uhr das Anglerboard kurzzeitig schließen. Es stehen mal wieder Software Updates und eine Fehlerbehebung an. Wenn alles glatt läuft, werde ich ca. 30 min benötigen. Aber wir kennen ja alle Murphys Law. Deshalb werde ich mich nicht zu 100% festlegen und peile mal großzügige 60 min an.  Danke für euer Verständnis.


Hey Moin Rosi,
ich bin da an der Ostsee für 3 Tage
also
lass Dir Zeit


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Mai 2022)

nobbi1962 schrieb:


> lass Dir Zeit


Meine Frau ist begeistert, mal sehen wann es mir dann auf den Geist geht.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. Mai 2022)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Meine Frau ist begeistert, mal sehen wann es mir dann auf den Geist geht.


Ich bin ja auch süchtig nach AB
aber Sie macht das um 23Uhr
für uns.


----------



## Hecht100+ (18. Mai 2022)

Nobbi, falsch verstanden, mir ging es um das Lied, das kannte meine Holde nicht.


----------



## Astacus74 (18. Mai 2022)

TechDoc schrieb:


> Freitag, den 20.05.2022, werde ich ab 23.00 Uhr das Anglerboard kurzzeitig schließen.



Nur zu ich bin am Wasser und da ich kein Smartphone mein eigen nenne kein Ding, nur ab Sonntag Abend sollte es wieder laufen dann kommen (so glaube ich) einige interessante Berichte



nobbi1962 schrieb:


> ich bin da an der Ostsee für 3 Tage
> also
> lass Dir Zeit



Dann mal Petri Heil zuppel ordentlich was raus



Gruß Frank


----------



## Mescalero (18. Mai 2022)

Astacus74 schrieb:


> .....da ich kein Smartphone mein eigen nenne ....


Steinigt ihn!
Und teeren mit Brassenschleim.


----------



## Astacus74 (19. Mai 2022)

Mescalero schrieb:


> Und teeren mit Brassenschleim.



vergeßt nicht Aal und Wels


Gruß Frank


----------

